# Mv Uhuru to sail Lake Victoria again, says RVR



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> Plans are at an advanced stage to revive the giant cargo ferry mv Uhuru on Lake Victoria.
> 
> The 1,000-tonne cargo carrier, which plied the Kisumu-Mwanza-Port Bell route, was grounded in 2006 over what marine engineers termed “minor technical and logistical problems.”
> 
> ...


http://www.theeastafrican.co.ke/business/-/2560/625904/-/5jbqcvz/-/


----------

